# Lidl, 17/3/14



## compo (10 Mar 2014)

I see Lidl are doing a few cycling bits next week.
There may be a few things to interest some people.

http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/SID-5F65170C-91998CBE/www_lidl_uk/hs.xsl/our-offers-2491.htm?id=240


----------



## Robeh (10 Mar 2014)

gillet looks resonable...


----------



## MikeW-71 (10 Mar 2014)

Ah, nice. Need another pair of commuting shorts and the mitts could be worth a go.


----------



## glenn forger (10 Mar 2014)

Clematis, £1.99, bargain.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (10 Mar 2014)

I might take a punt on that saddle bag. I think I'll put my nice Lenze tools in it though


----------



## Robeh (11 Mar 2014)

i find Lidl's and Aldi kit good value and last's a long time...


----------



## Markymark (11 Mar 2014)

Do all their shops carry cycling stuff or just some of the bigger ones?


----------



## screenman (11 Mar 2014)

I think they all do, but only for about 3 minutes then it is mostly sold out.


----------



## Custom24 (11 Mar 2014)

The lights are not bad value. I have had two sets of those. One of the front lights failed after 2 years of daily use (the emitter went), the other is still working after 2 years.
They used to be £7.99, but this year they include rechargeable batteries and a charger, where previously it was alkaline batteries and the ability to plug in a charger if using rechargeables.
The beam pattern is quite good - suitable for road cycling and I've used them off road as well. These are lights to see with as well as be seen with. The light level is similar to my XML T6's on the medium setting.


----------



## goo_mason (11 Mar 2014)

Time to stock up on the mitts & socks again - always great value & good quality. (I've never worn anything other than Lidl mitts since I started cycling 8 years ago).


----------



## Beebo (11 Mar 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I might take a punt on that saddle bag. I think I'll put my nice Lenze tools in it though


 I have two they are great value. The kit inside is rubbish, but the bag itself is well worth £5.


----------



## Pikey (11 Mar 2014)

screenman said:


> I think they all do, but only for about 3 minutes then it is mostly sold out.


Then on eBay from the usual sellers at about a quid mark up within five minutes.

Saw a woman at our local aldi shovelling multiples of all sizes of cycling gear into her trolley like it was a cash and carry.

No worries tho, the more that's sold by aldi the more they will stock.


----------



## Custom24 (11 Mar 2014)

Pikey said:


> Then on eBay from the usual sellers at about a quid mark up within five minutes.
> 
> Saw a woman at our local aldi shovelling multiples of all sizes of cycling gear into her trolley like it was a cash and carry.
> 
> No worries tho, the more that's sold by aldi the more they will stock.


 
Both Lidl and Aldi can introduce limits on the number of the same item per customer to combat exactly this problem, and I have seen these limits in store for cycling clothing.

https://www.aldi.com.au/en/about-aldi/customer-information/faqs/store-information/

Similar limits talked about on Lidl's facebook page.


----------



## e-rider (11 Mar 2014)

looks cheap, is cheap. Okay for someone on a very tight budget but otherwise I'd steer clear myself


----------



## MikeW-71 (11 Mar 2014)

I've found their jerseys are quite good, fit can be a little odd in places, but generally decent quality. Shorts are not always so good, so I use them just for commuting and very short rides.


----------



## youngoldbloke (11 Mar 2014)

Usual whinge - no small sizes, amazes me how Lidl (and Aldi) exclude and alienate such a large number of potential customers. Mitts, saddle pack and mini pump look worth a punt though.


----------



## MikeW-71 (11 Mar 2014)

This is true, ideally I would have a smaller size than their medium, but it's not too bad, especially for MTB / commuting when having a slightly baggy jersey doesn't matter.


----------



## annedonnelly (11 Mar 2014)

Custom24 said:


> The lights are not bad value. I have had two sets of those. One of the front lights failed after 2 years of daily use (the emitter went), the other is still working after 2 years.
> They used to be £7.99, but this year they include rechargeable batteries and a charger, where previously it was alkaline batteries and the ability to plug in a charger if using rechargeables.
> The beam pattern is quite good - suitable for road cycling and I've used them off road as well. These are lights to see with as well as be seen with. The light level is similar to my XML T6's on the medium setting.


I might take a look in that case. Thanks for the review!


----------



## Broughtonblue (11 Mar 2014)

Dearer than some halfords offers!!!!!


----------



## Custom24 (11 Mar 2014)

annedonnelly said:


> I might take a look in that case. Thanks for the review!


Weirdly, my other one just died tonight on the way home. Anyway, 18months to 2 years isn't bad for that price.
Put some electrical tape on the top of the mounts (under the light) to reduce the rattling.


----------



## .stu (11 Mar 2014)

Gonna get a track pump to leave at work just in case.


----------



## MikeW-71 (11 Mar 2014)

Careful with the track pumps. Aldis only go up to about 85psi.


----------



## Kookas (11 Mar 2014)

Robeh said:


> i find Lidl's and Aldi kit good value and last's a long time...



My Lidl mitts barely lasted the summer, to be honest.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Mar 2014)

MikeW-71 said:


> I've found their jerseys are quite good, fit can be a little odd in places, but generally decent quality. Shorts are not always so good, so I use them just for commuting and very short rides.



The place I find they feel most odd is on my body.

The men's jerseys appear to have been designed to accommodate DD cup boobies.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Mar 2014)

MikeW-71 said:


> Careful with the track pumps. Aldis only go up to about 85psi.



And using one is like trying to push boiled celery down a plug hole.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Mar 2014)

As everyone else said; some of the stuff is awesome, but some is total bobbins.


----------



## .stu (12 Mar 2014)

MikeW-71 said:


> Careful with the track pumps. Aldis only go up to about 85psi.


Cheers for the warning. The lidl website says "max nominal pressure 8bar" so that's aboout 115psi, which is enough for me.


----------



## lip03 (12 Mar 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> And using one is like trying to push boiled celery down a plug hole.


had me in tears


----------



## lip03 (12 Mar 2014)

new shorts and jerseys worth a try for that price!!


----------



## compo (12 Mar 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> The men's jerseys appear to have been designed to accommodate DD cup boobies.



Good. Some kit that will fit me at last.


----------



## Alistair thomson (12 Mar 2014)

Had anybody 
Bought the panniers from lidl. Thinking about getting them , just wondered if they were any good .


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Mar 2014)

glenn forger said:


> Clematis, £1.99, bargain.


I'll need to get some clematis my self. Present ones are spindly, and look stupid.


----------



## glenn forger (13 Mar 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


> I'll need to get some clematis my self. Present ones are spindly, and look stupid.



Group 3?


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Mar 2014)

Yes, but Taylors.Pruning will help, but I think I want something more showy, that will do better in that spot, and I won't see it as a waste if I work on them more. But I'm rethinking the whole garden, so it is not so "tragic" as Mrs GA puts it.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (13 Mar 2014)

.stu said:


> Gonna get a track pump to leave at work just in case.



I did the same and it has worked a treat, whenever morale is down I try to use the pump and everyone feels much better.


----------



## compo (13 Mar 2014)

Alistair thomson said:


> Had anybody
> Bought the panniers from lidl. Thinking about getting them , just wondered if they were any good .



I bought a set a couple of years ago. As panniers they did what they claim, were reasonably water resistant though not waterproof and seemed strong enough. My one big niggle and what made me sell them after a while was the positioning of the main compartment zip. It's not at the top but about 1/3 down the bag. I see these new ones are the same. I like to be able to open panniers from the top and easily see inside, not at the front and have to rutt about looking for things. A minor point admittedly, but off putting for me. A pity really because I could do with some new panniers.


----------



## .stu (13 Mar 2014)

I got the insulated bottle last time they had em, but had to take it back cos it wasn't watertight and leaked.


----------



## Blue Hills (13 Mar 2014)

As I think I posted somewhere, the helmet looks pretty good.

Especially as it seems multi-functional - see last line of features:

http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/SID-2...ur-offers-2491.htm?action=showDetail&id=10700


----------



## compo (13 Mar 2014)

Blue Hills said:


> As I think I posted somewhere, the helmet looks pretty good.
> 
> Especially as it seems multi-functional - see last line of features:
> 
> http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/SID-2...ur-offers-2491.htm?action=showDetail&id=10700



Brilliant! I didn't notice that until you pointed it out.


----------



## marknotgeorge (13 Mar 2014)

Blue Hills said:


> As I think I posted somewhere, the helmet looks pretty good.
> 
> Especially as it seems multi-functional - see last line of features:
> 
> http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/SID-2...ur-offers-2491.htm?action=showDetail&id=10700


Perfect for airheads.


----------



## AndyPeace (13 Mar 2014)

Blue Hills said:


> As I think I posted somewhere, the helmet looks pretty good.
> 
> Especially as it seems multi-functional - see last line of features:
> 
> http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/SID-2...ur-offers-2491.htm?action=showDetail&id=10700



Does it double as a bike pump? In the description it says "Suitable for Presta, Dunlop and American valve types"?


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Mar 2014)

The white and blue jersey looks nice!http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/SID-0...ur-offers-2491.htm?action=showDetail&id=10703


----------



## lip03 (17 Mar 2014)

Off to lidl in an hour! Bring on the bargains!


----------



## Robeh (17 Mar 2014)

got some gloves good quality with some decent padding bargain


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Mar 2014)

Had a look.

Rather disappointing.

Went for the helmet as a spare but the fastening didn't seem quite right.

Pity.


----------



## vickster (17 Mar 2014)

Are the designs as ugly as ever? I bought some socks, horrid, never worn! Should offer for the cost of postage really, although given the price of stamps, probably cost more than the socks!


----------



## MikeW-71 (17 Mar 2014)

Picked up a couple of pairs of shorts in Medium, which is the smallest they do. They are JUST small enough for me, so they'll be OK for commuting and knocking about.


----------



## lip03 (17 Mar 2014)

Got a track pump, shorts and a jersey and a new helmet. The mrs got a water bottle! God I treat her well


----------



## Blue Hills (18 Mar 2014)

lip03 said:


> Got a track pump, shorts and a jersey and a new helmet. The mrs got a water bottle! God I treat her well


Can the track pump be taken apart for basic servicing - lubricating O-rings and maybe even replacing? I eventually decided (I'm a slow learner on bike techie stuff) that any pump that can't is a false economy - too dear by half. A track pump of mine stopped working properly - all it needed was a bit of grease.



vickster said:


> Are the designs as ugly as ever? I bought some socks, horrid, never worn! Should offer for the cost of postage really, although given the price of stamps, probably cost more than the socks!



The socks Lidl used to do a few years ago were excellent - fairly thick coolmax. About £1.50 at times I think. More recently they have become infected by the desire to look like performance wear rather than just BEING performance wear made of decent material.


----------



## lip03 (18 Mar 2014)

@Blue Hills I'm unsure but it was six quid..... hardly a false economy but I will have a look later and let you know


----------



## youngoldbloke (18 Mar 2014)

Blue Hills said:


> The socks Lidl used to do a few years ago were excellent - fairly thick coolmax. About £1.50 at times I think. More recently they have become infected by the desire to look like performance wear rather than just BEING performance wear made of decent material.


- and they are much too short.


----------



## .stu (18 Mar 2014)

Went last night - all the track pumps had gone. Was after some long fingered gloves, but they were all fingerless. Almost bought some shorts, but the last pair I got the stitching didn't last long so didn't bother in the end.


----------



## Bryony (18 Mar 2014)

I got the saddle pack with the tool kit and a womens cycling base layer which fits really nice, my OH got a jersey, some socks, mitts, saddle pack and a mini pump. Must admit we're very pleased with our purchases!


----------



## MikeW-71 (18 Mar 2014)

I found all the mitts were way too big for me. Got my sister a couple of light sets, they seem very nice and bright!


----------



## AlanTh (18 Mar 2014)

Blue Hills said:


> Had a look.
> 
> Rather disappointing.
> 
> ...



I didn't like the helmets at all. The adjuster at the back came apart in the shop as I was trying it out, Pretty flimsy product all round really. IMO


----------



## Riverman (18 Mar 2014)

The Lidl near me opens in a few months. Will have to just cycle into town but as I work the other way I feel like it's going to be a wasted journey even if I do it tomorrow given how quickly these things get snapped up. After a couple of helmets mainly.


----------



## wiggydiggy (18 Mar 2014)

Got Mitts, Socks, Long Shorts.

Panniers looked decent quality, I have a set but would have been tempted otherwise - they are velcro fastening though so once there on its best to leave on.

Plenty of pumps, bags, gloves and computers. Smaller sizes only in helmets.

This was *Mirfield* BTW which will be ok for Huddersfield/Dewsbury/Halifax area if your local is missing something and want to try another.


----------



## gavroche (18 Mar 2014)

Bought two bike hoists from Lidl and now both my bikes are off the floor and suspended from my cellar ceiling, making it tidier, all for £11.98.


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Mar 2014)

AlanTh said:


> I didn't like the helmets at all. The adjuster at the back came apart in the shop as I was trying it out, Pretty flimsy product all round really. IMO



Mine didn't but I had issues with the straps - had problems getting them straight - partly because they were so soft. I'm sure the thing meets all requisite standards when its on (it's a legal requirement) but I couldn't be doing with all that fuss. The built-in light was superfluous as well. Maybe they'll get it right next time for many cycling helmets are definitely over-priced and could benefit from some Aldi/Lidl input.


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Mar 2014)

gavroche said:


> Bought two bike hoists from Lidl and now both my bikes are off the floor and suspended from my cellar ceiling, making it tidier, all for £11.98.



all nice and secure, easy to use? Sounds promising. might investigate next time.


----------



## gavroche (19 Mar 2014)

Blue Hills said:


> all nice and secure, easy to use? Sounds promising. might investigate next time.


Yes, bikes are still up and very easy to use, just pull the string and the whole bike goes up.


----------



## mountainbiker1 (20 Mar 2014)

I bought Lidl Ortlieb lookalike panniers in 2007. They worked very well in wet mid Wales and only now need replacing. I can't find out from either Lidl or Aldi wheter and when they will have any similar in store in the near future. They cost £9 each if my memory serves against Ortlieb's £35! Well worth the hunt.
Anyone have any leads for similar? They are wearing a bit thin... Cheers,


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Mar 2014)

I'm not sure that's such a good deal to be honest mountainbiker.

I'm all for saving cash and not being swayed by marketing "aspirational" b*** but I think some bike things are worth paying for. I bought a pair of super-posh Ortleibs for £100 (maybe more) late last millenium and they still look good as new. They've been used for loads of shopping including tins. Probably paid for themselves several times over as I don't drive and they allowed me to pedal to more economic shops (including Lidl!) to do a fair bit of shopping. And no bus fares. They may outlive me (must put them in any will I get round to)


----------



## wiggydiggy (20 Mar 2014)

Mike_P said:


> My local Lidl had the cycling gear, along with all other Monday offers, on sale this pm. Water bottle seems watertight, mitts and jerseys ok - the dark jersey is highly reflective. Shorts/ 3/4 shorts have a thin pad but having tried the shorts on the indoor trainer they seem more comfortable than my Endura padded undershorts. The padding does seem to be thinner on the modesty panel with consequential third leg appearance. They have an elasticated /tie up waistband and an internal coin pocket. Think the Tenn shorts from Halfords for £10 in their sale are a better buy as they have a thicker pad.



Your not wrong about the shorts been a bit third leg encouraging although I got mine to go under some MTB style baggies I have, tried them today under a pair of normal leggings and they are fine.


----------



## marshmella (20 Mar 2014)

Had a pair of the shoes a few years back and they were fine for 18 months. Have never seen them in the lidl sales since. Picked up a couple of the jerseys.


----------



## Darren Gregory (28 Mar 2014)

Just been to Lidl and they have a second week of offers on cycling gear. I thought the poster said 1st April but their website says 3rd. Perhaps I missread it:

http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/SID-09084200-3E86E8BE/www_lidl_uk/hs.xsl/our-offers-2491.htm?id=257

No idea about the quality of products myself but might be handy for someone.


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Mar 2014)

Thanks for that.

That bikestand looks nice.

I know some folk used to rate the Lidl workstand - is that the one they would have been talking about or has the design changed?


----------



## Stu9 (28 Mar 2014)

Link doesn't work


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Mar 2014)

Blue Hills said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> That bikestand looks nice.
> 
> I know some folk used to rate the Lidl workstand - is that the one they would have been talking about or has the design changed?


It looks identical to the LiDL I bought a couple of years ago, which works fine.


----------



## Darren Gregory (28 Mar 2014)

Stu9 said:


> Link doesn't work



I have checked the link and it seems to work fine.


----------



## Darren Gregory (28 Mar 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It looks identical to the LiDL I bought a couple of years ago, which works fine.



Glad to hear as I could do with stand as it saves on the knees and back pain. Currently trying to fix a broken chain at the minute and the stand would be handy.


----------



## MattE72 (28 Mar 2014)

Friend of mine bought the same stand last year and confirms that it's an excellent peice of kit. I think comparable stands in Halfords are around a ton.


----------



## MrGrumpy (28 Mar 2014)

Not too keen on holding a carbon fibre frame frame by the top tube can that rotate and hold be seat tube ? If so I think I will be buying one!


----------



## HLaB (28 Mar 2014)

MrGrumpy said:


> Not too keen on holding a carbon fibre frame frame by the top tube can that rotate and hold be seat tube ? If so I think I will be buying one!


Yip the clamp is rotable (bought one a few years ago and its a good sturdy and adjustable stand) but tbh I prefer balancing my carbon frame by the top tub and just loosely closing the clamp.


----------



## MrGrumpy (28 Mar 2014)

ok, just reread my post and its crap  too much of a rush at work posting and heading out the door at same time


----------



## Darren Gregory (29 Mar 2014)

Just been past my local Lidl and the offer starts on the 3rd.


----------



## Darren Gregory (5 Apr 2014)

Bought the cycle stand and whilst it is my first it seems to be pretty well made and very sturdy. Used it to attempt to index my gears and was very satisfied with it. Never felt like it might tip or fail. Good stuff really.


----------

